
China Becomes 2nd Largest Apple Market: Cook - dave1619
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-10-19/china-becomes-apple-s-second-largest-market-by-sales-cook-says.html
======
dave1619
"China accounted for 16 percent of fourth-quarter sales, or about $4.5
billion, Chief Executive Officer Tim Cook said on a conference call yesterday.
Quarterly sales in China were up almost four times the year-ago level, he
said."

This is staggering. From
[http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/10/18/china_sees_ama...](http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/10/18/china_sees_amazing_growth_becomes_second_largest_apple_market.html)
:

"In China, revenue rose from 2 percent in 2009 to 12 percent this year and 16
percent this quarter, thus making China “the fastest growing region by far.”
Total revenue for China amounted to $15 billion for fiscal year 2011 compared
to $3 billion in the previous year."

That is just insane growth. At this rate, China could account for 1/3 of
Apple's revenue in a couple years.

------
kevinalexbrown
What concessions (if any) did Apple make, especially with respect to cloud-
based services?

